# Changer le disque dur sur macbook pro



## volabelle (20 Juin 2006)

bonjour!
Ma question est toute simple: Peut-on faire changer le disque dur interne d'un macbook PRO par un apple center sans que cela sauter la garantie? 
J'aimerais changer pour un 7200t/min.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## groulty (20 Juin 2006)

Il n'y a aucune raison, si cela est fait par un Apple center, que la garantie saute. 
Il ne manquerait plus que ça !


----------



## soudangael (6 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que l'on peut acheter un disque dur soi-même et le faire monter dans un Apple center sans faire sauter la garantie

Ca serait celui la pour un macbook pro 2.2Ghz : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques...806-Momentus_7200_2_S_ATA_200_Go_G_Force.html

Merci


----------



## divoli (6 Novembre 2007)

Bon.

Pour changer le DD d'un MBP sans faire sauter la garantie, 2 conditions:
- Faire appel &#224; un centre agr&#233;&#233;,
- Acheter un DD qui soit "valid&#233;" par Apple (et de facto vendu par Apple, via les centres agr&#233;&#233;s).

Donc pour l'achat comme pour le changement en lui-m&#234;me ----> passage par un centre agr&#233;&#233;.

C'est valable pour toutes les pi&#232;ces de l'ordinateur. Il y a cependant une tol&#233;rance concernant les barrettes de m&#233;moire vive.




soudangael a dit:


> Ca serait celui la pour un macbook pro 2.2Ghz : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques...806-Momentus_7200_2_S_ATA_200_Go_G_Force.html



Le technicien refusera tout simplement le travail, la garantie &#233;tant remise en cause.


----------



## soudangael (6 Novembre 2007)

Merci tu as l'air de ma&#238;triser le sujet ;-)


----------



## divoli (6 Novembre 2007)

Ben &#224; force d'avoir des portables Apple depuis de nombreuses ann&#233;es, on finit par le savoir. 


Ceci dit, beaucoup de centres agr&#233;&#233;s "profitent" de la situation en imposant des tarif assez &#233;lev&#233;s. Donc il vaut mieux faire le bon choix d&#232;s l'achat de l'ordinateur, et essayer de s'y tenir.




Edit: Sur le MB (non Pro), je crois que l'on peut choisir et changer le DD soi-m&#234;me, sans rompre la garantie. Mais pas sur le MBP.


----------



## S_a_c_h_a (6 Novembre 2007)

Cela fait déjà deux Apple Center que j'appelle (un à Levallois où je dois aller prochainement et un à Lorient) pour demander à faire changer le disque dur de mon MBP et les deux m'ont bien dit que la garantie sauterait, même en le faisant faire chez eux (et en achetant le disque dur aussi chez eux bien sûr). Ils me conseillent d'attendre que mon portable ne soit plus sous garantie pour le faire. Il me reste encore deux ans et demi, ça va être long ! 
Sacha


----------



## divoli (6 Novembre 2007)

Même avec l'accord d'Apple ? :mouais:


----------



## S_a_c_h_a (6 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Même avec l'accord d'Apple ? :mouais:



Il faut l'accord d'Apple pour faire faire quelque chose dans un Apple Center ??


----------



## divoli (6 Novembre 2007)

Ben ils ne se mouilleront pas sans l'accord d'Apple, dans la mesure où c'est elle qui décide des conditions de garantie.

Maintenant, c'est clair que si Apple a décidé que l'on ne pouvait désormais plus du tout changer le DD durant la garantie, c'est cuit...


----------



## vleroy (6 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben ils ne se mouilleront pas sans l'accord d'Apple, dans la mesure où c'est *elle* qui décide des conditions de garantie.



apple est donc une femme


----------



## divoli (6 Novembre 2007)

Ben elle est de moins en moins commode, en tout cas...


----------



## vleroy (6 Novembre 2007)

donc c'est bien une femme 

_ok, je sors_


----------

